# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Глас народа. "Тот, кто курит, никогда не поймет…"

## Irina

*Увидела на TUT.BY такую вот дискуссию. А что вы думаете по этому поводу?
*
*С 15 по 31 мая в Беларуси проходит акция "Беларусь против табака" под девизом "За красоту женщин и здоровье детей!". К ней присоединилась и столичная милиция. До конца мая сотрудники проводят рейды по общественным местам, где курильщиков наказывают рублем.* 

*Дискуссия на тему курения:* 

*Курильщик:*
Пусть сначала проинспектируют наличие мест для курения, чем штрафовать людей, которые в ряде случаев от безвыходности курят в неположенных местах.

Давно нужно было браться за курцов, ибо заколебали. Остановки загажены, тамбуры в поездах загажены, подъезды загажены, территории больниц тоже воняют, в т.ч. и от самих врачей. Идешь по улице, впереди тебя тащится смердящий организм - снова дышать нечем, на массовых мероприятиях - тоже кругом вонь. Бесит просто.
140 тыров штрафа - это ОЧЕНЬ мало, хотя бы полляма за испорченный воздух - уже приемлемо. Вот интересно, есть ли в БССР хоть одна контора, где наказывают курильщиков и поощряют некурящих?

*meecrab:*
Тот, кто курит, никогда не поймет, как напрягает дышать дымом рядом с курящим, даже если курящий стоит от тебя далеко, ты все равно дышишь нон-стоп его дымом. Я это заметил только после того, как бросил. И если подойти к этому объективно, со стороны и курящего, и не курящего, ребята, ведь реально дышать ядом - это вне всякой логики и никакого удовольствия, тупо наркомания, которая из-за стереотипов считается нормой жизни половины планеты Земля. Не дело это.
Кстати, после того, как я откурил 9 лет и бросил, уже через год я стал себя чувствовать, как в 15 лет, а какая вкусная еда стала, просто не передать словами, и еще огромная куча плюсов. И все это люди меняют в обмен на кучу минусов - это ГЛУПО.

*Qwerty:*
Нельзя все запрещать и штрафовать за все подряд. Курильщики тоже люди, и у них есть права. Где им курить? В статье сказано: "По некоторым данным, оборудованных мест для курения в Минске всего около двух десятков". Куда нужно идти, бежать, ехать человеку, чтобы покурить?! На почти 2-миллионный город - 20 мест для курения!!! Прежде чем штрафовать, пусть организуют достаточное количество мест для курения. А то выходит, как с запретом на распитие пива в общественных местах: запретить - запретили, а вот нормальное количество мест, где можно пива попить, так и не организовали. Сам я курить бросил, но не могу согласиться с таким подходом к курящим людям. Курильщик - такой же член общества, как и все. Вообще вся эта затея никак не связана с заботой о здоровье граждан. Нужно в очередной раз залезть людям в карман.

*shadow_user:*
Моя позиция такова: прежде чем бороться с чем-то, надо выявить причину возникновения. А тупо ввести штрафы, расстрелы и т.п. - да, вот такие у нас меры.
Думаете, стали меньше пить пиво? Я думаю, что даже больше, и если не пива, так более крепких напитков, ибо если раньше отдыхали с пивом на скамейке, то сейчас проще "раздавить" бутылку 40% в укромном месте. Нередко наблюдаю цепочки молодых людей с сосисками и кока-колой в руках... Сомневаюсь, что они пошли, как раньше, "на пиво"...
И почему проблема курения рассматривается однобоко: курильщики притесняют некурящих?
Обе категории имеют одинаковые права. Так почему сейчас все для некурящих, а для курящих ничего? Сделайте отдельные кафе, рестораны, бары, места и т.д. Или так широко мысль не простирается?

Сам курю, уже даже не знаю и зачем. Вкус сигареты нравится, да и перерыв в работе можно делать на перекур, а то глаза от компьютера на стол выпадут. Пытался бросать - пока тщетно. Буду пробовать еще. И не потому, что запрещают курить, просто надоело, да и сэкономить хочется. А про более дорогие удовольствия - я сомневаюсь, что сэкономленное я спущу на удовольствия, только на то, чтобы жить и не более.

*five_seven:*
Как человек, куривший 9 лет и бросивший полтора года, назад могу сказать, что знаю обе стороны курения. То, что многие жалуются на курящих рядом с ними, так самым главным образом - проблема воспитания, когда сам курил на остановках общественного транспорта, всегда отходил в сторону или за остановку, даже если шел дождь, а я был без зонтика. Но ведь никто не скажет, что надо бороться с отсутствием совести и воспитания, когда начинают говорить про загрязнение воздуха курением, почему-то молчат про автомобили, от которых выхлопов несравнимо больше, чем от курящих (человек даже самого спортивного телосложения, даже с самыми развитыми легкими физически не сравнится по объемам выдыхаемого воздуха с автомобилем). Плохой запах от сигарет?.. Да, он плохой, но даже самые невоспитанные курильщики не курят в течение всей поездки в общественном транспорте, чего нельзя сказать о людях, думающих, что их парфюм самый лучший, и выливающих на себя невообразимые количества этого клопомора. В парках курильщиков нужно штрафовать нещадно, а во дворах - тех, кто прогревает машины зимой.
Если кто-то думает, что курение - самое дешевое удовольствие и его нужно сделать менее распространенным путем удорожания сигарет, то и он ошибается, давайте сделаем платным просмотр сериалов и фильмов про "братву" – то, что делает человека тупым, гораздо опаснее того, что делает человека больным.

*lawn14:*
С курением, как и с алкоголем, надо бороться по шведской системе - дорогой алкоголь и сигареты (за счет акциз, которые идут в бюджет), как альтернатива - дешевый и доступный массовый спорт.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

спасибо, кое-что улыбнуло, а вообще интересно было почитать

----------


## Irina

> "По некоторым данным, оборудованных мест для курения в Минске всего около двух десятков". Куда нужно идти, бежать, ехать человеку, чтобы покурить?! На почти 2-миллионный город - 20 мест для курения!!! Прежде чем штрафовать, пусть организуют достаточное количество мест для курения. А то выходит, как с запретом на распитие пива в общественных местах: запретить - запретили, а вот нормальное количество мест, где можно пива попить, так и не организовали.


 Вот это по-моему правильное мнение.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
курить - не хорошо
но  якутские шаманы трубку курят - ?????

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, я не про то, что курить хорошо или плохо, а про то, что у всех должны быть равные права. У нас одни запреты, а организации  никакой.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
занесло однако, то в иное государство надо эммигрировать...

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, я не хочу в другое, я хочу чтоб у нас был порядок, но без ущемления прав той или другой стороны.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
у нас 2-х сторон нету - одна сторона

----------


## Sadist

Просто надо за эту проблему въсерьез взятся государству а не так на словах и мелких движениях.

----------


## vova230

Как говорил Аркадий Райкин:"всякий человек старается вдохнуть чистого кислорода, а выдохнуть норовит всякую гадость"
Давайте еще будем брать плату за право дышать, сразу и бюджет пополним и экологию улучшим.

----------


## .29

> Как говорил Аркадий Райкин:"всякий человек старается вдохнуть чистого кислорода, а выдохнуть норовит всякую гадость"
> Давайте еще будем брать плату за право дышать, сразу и бюджет пополним и экологию улучшим.


Профицит бюджета большой будет. А это тоже не есть хорошо.
Но вообще да! Свобода, равеноство, биореактор!

----------


## BiZ111

Меня заголовок рассмешил. Курильщиками не становятся, курильщиками рождаются..Какая глупость. 

Личности тоже забавные. Весь ментовский институт прокурен и проматерён вдоль и поперёк. Да и мне неприятно стоять рядом с тем, кто курит астру.
А ещё я дядя из комитета и завтра мы начнём штрафовать тех, кто плюёт на улице, матерится, сморкается и ржёт. А то мне неприятно с такими стоять рядом. Я просто обожаю рядом стоять возле тех, кто мне неприятен, магнитом тянет, очень нравится. А ещё перед дядей Сашей надо отчитаться, сделать вид, что мы работаем, хотя сами мы - колхозники из деревень, получившие корочки тракториста в аграрной академии, и теперь занимаем высокие чины и очень уважаемые Шчэ-Гэкаюшчые крЕдиты ёгУрты и дОговоры 

Цирк

----------


## Irina

*В продолжение темы :*

*В Минске остановки объявили зоной некурения, но штрафовать людей с сигаретой пока не будут. На столичных остановках уже появились наклейки с перечеркнутой сигаретой, пишет "Комсомольская правда в Белоруссии".* 
*
Комментарии пользователей*

*Midr:*
Давно пора - придешь на остановку, куча курильщиков, и что противно - большинство женского пола.

*kiddy1:*
Опять какие-то просто запреты - то запрет на распитие спиртных напитков, хотя специализированных мест очень мало, теперь не курить на остановках ... С одной стороны, я за это, но с другой - когда же наконец-то сначала создадите условия для запрета (хотя бы вынесли бы урну на метров 10 от остановки с табличкой "место для курения". А так как всегда: запретить - ловить и штрафовать. И уже половина населения в стране стала сразу закононепослушной...

*koroed2005:*
Пиво-водку тоже запрещено распивать, только я не встречал человека, которого за это оштрафовали! Как пили в троллейбусах-автобусах-электричках, так и пьют!!!
А курить давно нужно было запретить (только для этого "контингента" запрет - ничего не значит...).
Придите на вокзал в момент прибытия электрички - ОДНОВРЕМЕННО ЗАКУРИВАЕТ 1000 ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! И никому нет дела до некурящих, которые аж кашляют!!!
Страну спасти может только полный запрет спиртного и курева и введение конфискации имущества за контрабанду...

*Чорны кашак:*
Не знаки надо вешать, а отдать приказ милиции штрафовать курильщиков - вот тогда будет действенно.

*spooner:*
Полный запрет никто никогда не сделает - это факт. А вот еще больше повысить цену на табачные изделия стоит. Сам избавился от этой пагубной привычки и знаю, что сейчас сигареты дорогие и вообще как продукт частого пользования бьет по карману... Например, если сделать цены на сигареты от самых паскудных 1,5 доллара и до 4 долларов "покруче", то мне кажется эффект все-таки будет.

*twobi:*
То, что на остановках запретили, то это все логично, нужно и о некурящих думать. Но как бы почти все остановки в Минске не длиной в 5 метров, можно было бы на некотором расстоянии место для курения сделать - и никому бы никто не мешал. А вот про парки - это вообще бред. Уж на открытом воздухе, среди деревьев, где народ не стоит кучей, как на остановках, можно спокойно и покурить.
* 
Plut_On:*
Если бы люди САМИ следили бы за своим поведением, то и запреты бы не появлялись.
Аналогично с пивом, машинами и прочим. Все понимают проблемы, и "где посидеть", и "где машину поставить". Но надо уважать друг друга. Есть у нас дорожка, плиткой выложена, довольно широкая. Можно и машину поставить (если уж негде больше во дворе) и при этом и колясками-санками-велосипедами свободно проехать. Но это если машину не на самой середине дорожки ставить. Что в итоге получили? Пострадали все водители - и те, кто думал о других, и кто кидал машину абы как. В конце концов поставили заграждение.

----------

